# What's shakin' around the Cape these day?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I'll be down from the 29th till the 3rd, so I figured I'd get the lowdown from you guys!

I'll target whatever is around and wherever they are.

Last year at this time it was small fluke around Sunset Beach.
Tons of tiny croaker at the ferry jetty.
The occasional trout near the cement ship
Short rocks in the harbor/inlet area
Countless small sharks in the CM surf around to the lighthouse.

I'm adding night fishing under the 109 bridge to the agenda this time around.
I may venture up to Dogg's turf and check out Grassy Sound and the wall near the church.

I hear crabbing is decent, so I may have to try the creek near the RR track behind Swains Hardware.

Any other suggestions for putting some seafood in the frying pan at the campsite?

Thanks for any tips you may offer!

I'll be posting reports each day that I fish, which is hopefully every day


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I'll be lookin' for your reports since I'll be there the 7th-14th. Since I got a beachfront place very close to the ferry I'll be fishin' those beaches a lot along with Dogg's fav places. I'm curious to see if there's still a sweetspot off the end of the Emerson Ave. (NCM) jetty, got my last tiderunner weak & decent striper there. Cape Island Creek aka chit crik behind Swain's is also a great spot to drop a minnow trap, usually lots of baitfish in there.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I never fished Emerson avenue ... I've fished the Villas, but that's usually got nuttin 'cept king crabs!

I like where the creek enters the bay between Higbees and Sunset beach.

So, what makes Emerson Ave special? Maybe because the water there is a little deeper than farther south of that (the ferry area)? Have you primarily fished this at high tide? I ask because I'm thinking there isn't much depth around there otherwise, unless you walk out in the water rather than fishing the beach.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1fishinmusician said:


> I'll be lookin' for your reports since I'll be there the 7th-14th. Since I got a beachfront place very close to the ferry I'll be fishin' those beaches a lot along with Dogg's fav places. I'm curious to see if there's still a sweetspot off the end of the Emerson Ave. (NCM) jetty, got my last tiderunner weak & decent striper there. Cape Island Creek aka chit crik behind Swain's is also a great spot to drop a minnow trap, usually lots of baitfish in there.


It's still there. The Middle Thorofare Bridge has been producing flounder as well as striper. They have been usin whole squid for striper. The half at Grassy Sound has been producing flounder as well. A keeper here and there. Sunset beach as well as the usual spots aorund the Cape have been producing as well. The Croaker run should be startin up here soon. I know that kingfish have been caught in Stone Harbor and Avalon. ,


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

fishhead said:


> I never fished Emerson avenue ... I've fished the Villas, but that's usually got nuttin 'cept king crabs!
> 
> I like where the creek enters the bay between Higbees and Sunset beach.
> 
> So, what makes Emerson Ave special? Maybe because the water there is a little deeper than farther south of that (the ferry area)? Have you primarily fished this at high tide? I ask because I'm thinking there isn't much depth around there otherwise, unless you walk out in the water rather than fishing the beach.


I also wondered why I caught lots of fish there and not the other NCM jetties. A friend with a boat scanned the area and found a large hole off Emerson and we believe that anomaly is what attracts the fish. While I've caught most of my fish there when the tide was up I caught the big weak at dead low tide on a doodle bug baited with shedder soaked squid which I had tossed out for the heck of it while catchin' sun on the beach.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

1fishinmusician said:


> I also wondered why I caught lots of fish there and not the other NCM jetties. A friend with a boat scanned the area and found a large hole off Emerson and we believe that anomaly is what attracts the fish. While I've caught most of my fish there when the tide was up I caught the big weak at dead low tide on a doodle bug baited with shedder soaked squid which I had tossed out for the heck of it while catchin' sun on the beach.


Ya gotta love catching when you aren't really fishing hard 

Interesting info ... I will get there at low tide and see if I can spot the exact location of the hole. High tide is mid day so I may shoot for sunrise and the first couple hours of the incoming tide.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

It's about 25-30 yds. off the end @ about 11 o'clock.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

1fishinmusician said:


> It's about 25-30 yds. off the end @ about 11 o'clock.


Sweet. I'll take pics at low tide. I'm thinking of getting some peeler and putting it under a bobber and trout rig that Dogg gave me a couple summers ago.

First report will be posted some time on Friday


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Cool, sounds like a plan Bob, Dogg knows best.


----------



## SwampBanshee (Jan 4, 2010)

I know where the Flounder are....and I'm not telling : )~


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1fishinmusician said:


> Cool, sounds like a plan Bob, Dogg knows best.


I try.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Fished Poverty on Sunday ... fishbite bloods and squid strips ... a couple doggies over a 3 hour stretch. Played some good nerf football to pass the time between bites 

Water was flat ... saw another guy bailing skates, which we managed to avoid 

Sorry, didn't take any pics at Emerson Ave ... didn't take the camera  Couldn't find time to get back there to fish, but hopefully when I'm back there in the fall!


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

A day fishin' beats a day not  I'll try to post some reports next week.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

hey Bob hit me up next time you come down.


----------

